# Spiteful naughtiness?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Brinkley wets in the floor when he is mad at me. I am just starting to catch on...he has done it a few times in the last week, and once on his bed pillow. It has all been times when I know he is not pleased with me. For example, tonight I gave him a bath, kinda late b/c it has been a long day...but he was starting to stink...so we did the bath and the blowdry and the ear cleaning. Well, when we were done, he wanted to curl up on the couch, but it is time for bed. So I told him to go potty. I waited with him for a while...played with him...kept encouraging him to go potty...and finally I went off to the bathroom to wash my own face and get ready for bed. I put him back in his room, (the kitchen) and latched the gate. When I came back, he still hadn't used his piddle pads, so I sat down to try and play with him till he went. He kept going over to this one spot on the floor and sniffing. I kept saying "go potty on your pad"-about the third time he came back to me, he climbed on my lap and his newly bathed paws were WET! I went to that spot and he had wet in the corner....








I know he was going over to that spot to snif every time I said-"go potty"
Now he is time out in his room...he is pouting through the gate....he will get forgiveness and we will cuddle in the bed, but I know he was mad b/c I kept getting him down off the couch and telling him to potty. Well-he sure showed me! Spiteful little cutie! Good thing he is so cute...and smells so fresh and clean... ha ha.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how old is brinkley? i know that with all three of our dogs---they just like being a pain in the ass. i dont think he was trying to do it out of spite. BUT i do think they have that emotion. you know? like ALL dog trainers say that dogs dont know what 'spite' or 'anger' is. i dont believe that. 

if he hides when he goes potty--its because you 'punished' him when you saw him pee where he wasnt supposed to. and you gotta be on your feet like constantly. like with ellie and sprite---we're training them to go potty outside. we put a wee wee pad inside at night. so then i tell them to go potty outside, they dont, so then we go inside. sprite and ellie will circle on the wee wee pad....i pick them up and we go outside. or i'll pull the wee wee pad from under them and tell them to go potty outside. its happened a few times. its annoying. and totally praise and give kisses and all that good stuff when he goes potty in the right place.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy gets spiteful sometimes.. especially if I've done something like clean his ears or face or he thinks he's been ignored. Last night I was working on some stuff so I was ignoring him so he walked into his room, pooped in the middle of the floor and stayed there until I finally went looking for him. When I walked into the bathroom he looked at me, then looked at the poop, then looked at me.. it was like he was trying to say "This is the punishment for not playing with me.. now you have to clean up after me... bwah hahahahaha" And then he trotted out of the room with all this superiority and waited for me to clean up.














Little stinker!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi at almost 10 months is completely trained but i do know that when he gets mad at me he will have a so called accident and i purposely do not say a word to him because i know he is doing it to get attention
otherwise he really is terrific. .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 13 2004, 09:55 AM
> *how old is brinkley? i know that with all three of our dogs---they just like being a pain in the ass. i dont think he was trying to do it out of spite. BUT i do think they have that emotion. you know? like ALL dog trainers say that dogs dont know what 'spite' or 'anger' is. i dont believe that.*


 Brinkley is TOO smart! (5 months) It is definetely to get back at me!!! LOL. I have heard too many other stories about these little furbabies....they know what "spite" is....I can just see his wheels turning..."i'll show you"-I'll go potty...AND keep you up later in the process since you won't let ME lay down yet...."
Little stinker....then goes and SHOWS me what he has done... ha ha.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

My maltese, Angel, definitely has a spiteful/jealous streak. When we adopted our dalmatian from a rescue two years ago she didn't like him at all so at least once a week should would pee on a bed. 

This is a dog that almost never had accidents as a puppy. She was very easy to train. I started to think she was sick but realized she would do it when we were playing with the dalmatian. She eventually got the idea that we could love both of them and that she was going to have to tolerate him. She hasn't ever done it again since the first few months with Tanner.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sounds like she was marking her territory! lol. gruffi did that when simba stayed with us. we gave simba (my bros dog) one of gruffis pillow, when simba left, gruffi walked over the pillow and peed all over it!! ugh!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I know that when my Lacey is mad at me she will tear up her piddle pad. It can be clean or dirty, doesn't matter. If she feels that she isn't getting the attention she deserves she will tear up the pad so that I have to give her attention. She can go days without tearing one up and then tear up 5 or 6 in one day. You can just see the little wheels going in her head. If she is getting alot of attention or just sitting on my lap she is great, but if I have a day were I just can't give her alot of attention she gets mad. But she is a wonderful little puppy and she is just so hard to resist.


----------

